# Cold feet



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

It's winter time and it just snowed this morning and my chickens can handle it but I just felt one of their toes and they feel almost frozen. If theirs like any booties I can put on them I would like to know if there is such thing.. I'm keeping them in their coop and giving them treats and stuff but I would like to find out if there is any way to keep their feet warm in the snow.. Like booties or somethin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have never heard of such of a thing. But they have boots for dogs so I'll bet some one out there has given chicken boots a try.

What the for frost bite. Do they have an enclosed run? Where they can be allowed out of the coop in to the open air? If they do you can toss a thick layer of straw in to the run. It gives them something to scratch around in and lets them be outside.


----------

